# A peak inside the FSP "450w" Micro ATX FSP450-60GHS(85)-R



## Lazzer408 (Feb 3, 2012)

Model FSP450-60GHS(85)-R SFX (Micro ATX)

+3.3V@21A, +5V@22A, +12V1@18A, +12V2@18A, -12V@0.5A, +5VSB@2.5A

I believe this is the same unit as the Silverstone ST45SF.

A few things about this PSU I'd like to point out. The "heatsink" on the secondary rectifiers is sunk to the power supply's chassis. Sheet steel is a horrible conductor of heat and it does get pretty hot back there. There is a single 180uf primary filter cap rated at 85c. The primary mosfets have a very small heatsink. The transformer is also very small considering it's output ratings. On the bright side it does have active-PFC but that does little for your electric bill and actually reduces the overall efficiency of the supply compared to passive-PFC.

Thought you guys might like to see it.


----------



## Winston_008 (Feb 6, 2012)

So thats what my psu looks like inside.


----------

